# age of "Codd Stopper" pop bottle?



## murray (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully this picture link worked! Here's what I've been told of this bottle from the seller:
 Antique Hindle and Co (Blackpool) Codd Stopper pop bottle. Cornflower blue, 10 0z. This method of bottling early carbonated beverages was invented by Hiram Codd of Britain. There is a vulcanized rubber ring inside the mouth of the bottle that looks just like a white sealer ring would look like. The ring is aged and hardened. There is a marble suspended in the top portion of the bottle. The marble was forced upward by the carbonation thus sealing the drink. After opening you had to pour in the direction that the marble would catch on the indents and not go up and plug the drink while you drank it. It is said that children would often smash the bottles to get the marble. Apparently this one was discovered in Halifax Harbour (east coast Canada) by a hobby diver. There are two seams evident on opposite sides that disappear in the top inch of the bottle. There are a few tiny gas bubbles evident within the glass. On the bottom there is a funny M with outwardly curving sides with an x inside the M, below the point. It also says 10 oz and 11A2. The glass looks remarably shiny and newish. I was told it was made around the turn of the century. I would like to confirm the age of this bottle and find out any more information as is possible.


----------



## murray (Apr 30, 2007)

Trying pic again.


----------



## murray (Apr 30, 2007)

trying pic again


----------



## Tandy (May 3, 2007)

G'day Murray, that's a nice Codd bottle you have there!  Sometimes known as "marble" or "Allie" bottles, they date from around the mid 1870's to the late 1880's or even into the 1900's. 

 Yours is actually correctly known as an Empress patent, 1880 - 1883. 

 You mentioned the following, which do help to date it as having a hand applied top and being pre - 1900.



> There are two seams evident on opposite sides that disappear in the top inch of the bottle. There are a few tiny gas bubbles evident within the glass.


 
 If you wish to know more information, I suggest that you contact this member:

 TROG

 Cheers,

 Tandy


----------



## Tandy (May 4, 2007)

Hi Murray, I am sorry to have to tell you that the Codd bottle is an Indian reproduction, not an original.

Tandy


----------



## murray (May 5, 2007)

Tandy,  how can you tell it's a reproduction and what might it's age be anyway?
 Murray


----------



## Georgia Peach (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi,  I have 2 Codd bottles & did some research when I puchased mine.  I came across a web site that showed reproductions & it looks like  the ones with colored marbles are repros.  You might want to try a repro. website to check it out...sorry I can't remember the site I looked at.

                                     Good luck, Kim


----------



## TROG (Jul 4, 2007)

Most of these Codd bottles with the coloured marbles are not reproduction but modern bottles that are still in use today in India.In most countries that used these bottles they went out of fashion with the more modern crown cap bottles which were easier to fill and clean and did not break during filling as did the Codd bottle. In India if the old filling machines still work they see no reason to change especially in the outer areas .


----------



## Georgia Peach (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the information.  I didn't realize they were still being used in India.


----------

